# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei Ubuntu 13.04



## THE_HELL (12. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir Ubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen und einen live-usb-stick erstellt, da ich es erstmal testen wollte. Nun mein Problem:
Wenn ich vom Stick boote und bei Grub auswähle, dass ich es nur ohne installation nutzen will, dann bootet Ubuntu und zeigt mir ein Login-Panel an.
Ich habe den Standartnutzer "ubuntu" eingegeben und beim Passwort nur mit "Enter" bestätigt. Daraufhin meldet Ubuntu "Login failed!"
Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich mich einloggen kann.

Bitte antwortet mir schnell.


----------



## Der Wolf (12. Juli 2013)

Schonmal mit  login: root  passwd: root versucht?


----------



## THE_HELL (12. Juli 2013)

Ja, habe ich. Sogar mehrmals, nur um sicherzugehen.
Leider kein erfolg.


----------



## ikosaeder (15. Juli 2013)

Bist du sicher, das Grub das richtige Medium bootet?
Bei Ubuntu selbst sieht es so aus, als würde die Live CD direkt ins Desktop booten.
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
Hast du denn noch ein andere Linux drauf?


----------



## THE_HELL (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte ein schwarzen Loginbildschirm.

Ich habe es einfach neu installiert. Warscheinlich war die Installation beschädigt.
Aber nun funktioniert es.


----------

